# Praying mantis size's



## charlotte01 (Mar 15, 2008)

Please could someone explain to me what does it mean when people advertise mantis 
L1
L2 
L3 and so on what size's are they in cm or inch's


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

hi hun is their size on hatch they are L1 then they molt to L2 and molt again L3 and so on till adult


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

the L is the instar that they are at and each species is differend in size as a 1st instar miomantis is about 2mm and a 1st instar giant asian is about 1cm so it all varies with the species


----------

